# Companion dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Companion dog show with obedience

Sunday 31st August

Central park, Dartford, Kent

Entries from 11am

Judging starts - obedience & pedigree 12noon, Novelty 2pm​
pedigree classes - Judge, Roxanne macDonald (Roanjora) - puppy, junior, gundog, hound +terrier, working, pastoral, toy + utility, open, veteran, toller breed class.

Novelty classes - best crossbreed, best rescue, best condition, waggiest tail, companion dog club, most appealing eyes, special veteran (10yrs +), brace, most handsome dog, prettiest bitch, judges favourite. 
Junior handling, 
Adult handling.(1st, 2nd & 3rd qualify for the Coventry LKS adult handling finals)

There will also be a baby puppy class (under 6 mths) to be judged at 1.30pm.

Entry fee per dog - first entry £1.50, other entries £1.00

Obedience classes​
Starters - Heel on lead, recall on lead, 1 min stay (sit or down)
Improvers - heel on lead, heel free, recall, 1 min sit & 2 min down stay
Expert - Heel free, test 'A' recall, retrieve, 2 min sit & 3 min down stay

Rosettes 1st - 6th in every class

Prizes for all first place winners

Proceeds to The Brent (6th dartford) Scout Group

and

Prodogs Direct​


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Just a reminder


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget about this


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

We had a good day with only one heavy shower that lasted a couple of mins.
203 dogs were entered and we raised over £700. The biggest class of the day was judges favourite with an entry of 58 

Thankyou to everyone that ignored the weather forecast and came to the show


----------

